# ScentBlocker introduces revolutionary new synthetic technology



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE


ScentBlocker® introduces revolutionary new synthetic technology no one smelled coming. 

Cannon Falls, MN — January 7, 2013 — Today, Robinson Outdoor Products, LLC, the maker of ScentBlocker, has announced the introduction of ScentBlocker with new synthetic Trinity™ technology.

Trinity Technology is more than an engineering marvel. It’s a new milestone in human scent control that goes where no hunting apparel has gone before. Independent laboratory testing shows Trinity Technology is so superior it adsorbs nearly 40% more odor than activated carbon and 200% more odor than zeolite. Its game-changing properties are so powerful – yet so thin and light –that it takes comfort and performance to a whole new level.

Engineered using a special polymeric resin with huge surface area and fantastic adsorption kinetics, Trinity™ Technology has been more than 10 years in the making. Its properties provide qualities and features unattainable in other scent-adsorption gear. It’s lighter by volume, exhibits stronger attraction for human and organic odors, and lasts longer between regeneration. Testing shows that Trinity even leapfrogs the odor-adsorption capacity of ScentBlocker’s own industry-leading Cold Fusion® activated carbon technology. 

“The significance of what this means to a hunter will become obvious,” says Kip Vangsgard, Vice President of Product and Business Development. “When you start with a material that adsorbs more odor, you can achieve impressive scent control performance in lighter garments with less loading. This is where Robinson Outdoor Products innovation shines through on behalf of the hunter. Application of this synthetic polymer on new technical fabrics results in absolutely lighter, more comfortable and more user-friendly scent control hunting clothing than ever before.”

Simply put, Trinity not only outperforms the competition, it exceeds even our own high expectations. This is the power to get you closer.

About Robinson Outdoor Products LLC:
Celebrating 35 years of innovation, Robinson Outdoor Products is a privately held corporation based in Cannon Falls, Minn. As a leader in scent control technologies, hunting apparel, scent control liquids and tree stand safety equipment, their mission is to improve the hunter’s experience by innovation. For more information about Robinson Outdoor Products, call 1-507-263-2885 or visit www.RobinsonOutdoors.com.


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

Sounds really interesting


----------



## fishbomb (Jan 22, 2009)

Very interesting! I would test it.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

how does this new "magic" material release the caught odor once it is at max capacity?


----------



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

Sure send me some archery season opens the first weekend in September, I will even hunt upwind of deer if it calls for it. I would give an honest in field test, seriously!


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

CamoCop said:


> how does this new "magic" material release the caught odor once it is at max capacity?


Lol yeah I don't know If I buy into all the scent blocking technology...I buy scent lok because they make quality clothing, not because of the scent blocking properties


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

if people would spend half the time in the woods actually learning woodsmanship skills, than they spend trying to gain an easy upper hand...they would be more successful.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

can it be washed? I mean "regenerated" as the carbon guys claim?


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

CamoCop said:


> if people would spend half the time in the woods actually learning woodsmanship skills, than they spend trying to gain an easy upper hand...they would be more successful.


So you can control wind direction and speed?


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

LetThemGrow said:


> So you can control wind direction and speed?


i can control where my stand location is. i can also control the direction i approach that stand AND that stands height.


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

Might get more views in the Bowhunting section.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

LOL...people will buy it by the truck loads with all those cool sounding words! I am sure a set will be maybe $400...maybe a little less. 

I wear a $30 set of Bass Pro Realtree camo with and old shirt and jogging pants under it, wash it in proper scent soap, keep it in a scent bag with some earth scent wafers. I have had deer walk right under me and not have a clue I was there.


----------



## ivok (Sep 3, 2012)

TheScOuT said:


> I wear a $30 set of Bass Pro Realtree camo with and old shirt and jogging pants under it, wash it in proper scent soap, keep it in a scent bag with some earth scent wafers. I have had deer walk right under me and not have a clue I was there.


same experience here with cheap camo outfit... and I don't even use scent soap


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

I wear merino wool next to my skin and dress light walking to my stand so I'm not sweating and hunt the wind. I see plenty of deer and can't remember the last time I got winded. I stopped buying sprays and sold my sent lock clothes.


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

Smoke like a chimney. Tree in AM & blind in the pm-see avatar for results ...hunt the wind & make no noise.. deer die


----------



## eastncbowhunter (May 16, 2013)

New glam to reinsure the high cost of something that fanboys would rush out to buy?


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

They gotta come up with something new. Im not a believer but that's not to say this new stuff wont work at all. Who knows


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

I used to use Scentblocker technology and realized i would get around 5 yrs. from activated carbon clothes which i felt wasn't good enough for the price i paid especially since i still played the wind anyway's so maybe the Trinity technology might be an improvement. I have the last few years used Hunter's Speciality Tek 4 base layers and have had much better results then with carbon clothing at a fraction of the price. Nothing is 100 % when it comes to killing odor and we still have to do our part but the HS line work's better for me then any other scent suppressing clothing I've tried.


----------



## blakesdaddy77 (Jun 1, 2012)

I bought it because its super comfy and warm and dead quiet.Also the built in features are awesome I just liked it a lot.The sets over 500.


----------

